
Instaclone: Open-source Instagram clone in MERN stack - swyx
https://github.com/Sandermoen/instaclone
======
swyx
i am not the creator, i just found this on the /r/reactjs reddit.

Live demo: [https://www.instaclone.net](https://www.instaclone.net)

Project repo:
[https://github.com/Sandermoen/instaclone](https://github.com/Sandermoen/instaclone)

Test user credentials:

Username: throwaway

Password: Throwaway1@

